Ask HN: How do you provision and orchestrate bare-metal servers in 2019? - ggregoire
======
colinchartier
I only do this as so far as to run kubernetes on them - I use kubeadm and
kubectl. I even made a github project for the most repetitive usecases:
[https://sanic.io](https://sanic.io)

If I had to start a few thousand servers I'd just use terraform or fabric
([https://www.fabfile.org/index.html](https://www.fabfile.org/index.html))

------
Samon
I know its not shiny and new, but I still use Puppet to manage all of my
physical and virtual servers.

------
robcohen
Terraform and NixOps

